# Equilibrium. Wow



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

What a damn good movie.
I saw the preview while watching 'They' on DVD. My girlfriend and I thought it looked cheesy enough to warrent a rental for 'bad movie night'.
But we were impressed.

Very good acting, writing and pretty impressive action scenes.

Even though the "communazi" future is not a new idea, they did a nice job of making it somewhat original.

Great score as well.

I think this is one for me to own.


----------

